
Show HN: I made an app for unattended one off task notifications - madbitties
https://www.binnotify.com/
======
stevekemp
That looks pretty great. I'm currently using a very similar application for
notifications [https://pushover.net/](https://pushover.net/)

What does your service use for sending the notifications, and how likely is it
that it will either disappear, or become commercial? Pushover is paid for
(once) rather than based on volume - the latter would scare me away, but if it
were free I'd be too worried it would disappear to rely upon it.

(I send about 10 notifications a day at the moment, and could easily see that
becoming a 100 when I get round to it!)

~~~
timvdalen
The Android client is paid:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.binnotify....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.binnotify.android)

------
timvdalen
It would be very helpful if

>Download the android application from the google play store.

Was a link to the play store page

~~~
madbitties
Thanks will add that :P

